# lidl thermometers



## spenann (Jan 2, 2009)

this is the digital thermometers being sold in lidl £2.99,they seem ok, ins a bit naff,but simple to use and u get a free battery wowee.


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

spenann said:


> this is the digital thermometers being sold in lidl £2.99,they seem ok, ins a bit naff,but simple to use and u get a free battery wowee.


 
Jus got 3 and thas exactly what i thought about the free battery.. Dnt happen often...: victory:


----------



## lee_waterdragon (Nov 12, 2008)

i got 2 and it told me acurate readings and how to sort my viv stack as temps were well off, so im chuffed with it :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

oooooo soon as i have some money in my bank i shall be going these ways as want some digital ones! 

thanks!


----------



## nokka1976 (Feb 3, 2009)

I bought the same thermometer in Frankfurt, manual is only in German. Can anybody send me the image of English manual, please!


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

nokka you have pm : victory:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

i have 4 of these and have just occured to me to test them by putting them in vivs with 2 other types of digital thermometer one an exo terra and another in/out thermometer of a different brand to see how they measure up


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

lilworm said:


> i have 4 of these and have just occured to me to test them by putting them in vivs with 2 other types of digital thermometer one an exo terra and another in/out thermometer of a different brand to see how they measure up


Let us know how accurate they are, if they are any good im off to buy 20 later today.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Lidl only get them in every so often and they sell out reall quick so if you see them and want them you should buy them right away I travelled for miles round different stores when I heard they were i stock again and they were all sold out:devil:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

ok lidl vs non branded in/out thermometer: 

hot spot (out)temps probe 94.6f on my nonbranded 
94.5f on lidl 

and for ambient the unbranded read 78.9f and Lidl 80f

Now 3 of my vivs have this type of digital thermometer

Lidl vs exoterra as you don get an ambient reading only probe reading

exoterra 95.6f 

Lidl 91.4f 

now in the same viv i have a unbranded digital thermometer that only takes ambient readings this is to make up for the fact the exoterra does not.

this reading matched my lidl thermometer at 79.8f ambient

Only 2 of my vivs have exoterras digital thermometers

So you decide i do not know what to think, : victory:


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

the only accurate way of checking is too use a mercury thermometer and check it against them


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

your quite right.

just to add the variables for the lidl thermometer off the manual

0c to 30c (30f-86f) its accurate to 1c (degree)
30c to 70c (86f-158f) its accurate to 2c (degrees)

that can be either way up or down.


----------



## bilko (Oct 22, 2008)

We've used them for a long time, and never had a problem with them, Lidl also do a Tronic in/out which is oblong, white, and they give about the same reading as well. As far as I am concerned you pay a lot more just for a brand name.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

my gf went to get 4 for us both and they only had 2 left. looks like they sold really quick. For a non branded jobbie they seem to do the task pretty well. I use mine for the cool end of the viv's so a slight discrepency in the reading isnt critical.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a digital laser spot thermometer, that is calibration checked every 6 months in work. The Lidl in/out is +/- 2deg of the laser, but that costs in excess of £100,,,if I had to buy it,,lol.


----------

